# Tastenbefehle abarbeiten



## sanya_sp (27. Jun 2007)

Hallo Leute, habe folgende Frage:
wie kann man eine abgespeicherte Tastenkombination "ausführen" und dann die durch diese Ausführung gelieferte Information an das Display ausgeben?


----------



## The_S (27. Jun 2007)

indem du die keyPressed/keyReleased Methode in einer Schleife mit den enstprechenden key-codes aufrufst. Informationen kannst du z. B. in einem Canvas in der paint Methode mit Graphics#drawString darstellen.

Dein Beitrag ist zu allgemein gehalten, um dir bessere Informationen mitzuteilen.


----------



## sanya_sp (1. Jul 2007)

ich möchte die IMEI so abrufen und mit der abgespeicherte IMEI-Nummer in meinem Midlet vergleichen. Wenn sie übereinstimmen, soll dann das Programm starten, wenn nicht, dann nicht.
Da nicht bei allen Handys die getProperty()-Methode unterstützt wird, dachte ich mir nach einem anderen Weg die IMEI-Nummer zu fragen.


----------



## The_S (2. Jul 2007)

Weil auch jeder mal so eben seine IMEI-Nummer zur Hand hat ... Mal im Ernst, wenn du nicht weißt wie man eine einfache Eingabe in J2ME realisiert (was selbst ich mit meinem gut 4-5 Wochen J2ME Erfahrung kann), dann kann dein Midlet nicht so super sein, dass man es so extrem Schützen muss :roll: .


----------



## sanya_sp (2. Jul 2007)

Für dich hat es mit 100% Sicherheit keinen Wert, für andere schon.
Die Frage habe ich nur aus einem einzigen Grund in Forum gestellt, weil ich somit meine Zeit sparen wollte und diese 4 bis 5 Wochen nicht habe. Wenn es mir hier nicht geholfen wird, dann frage ich eben in einem anderen Forum nach. So einfach ist es


----------

